

Mark Zuckerberg AMA on Facebook - TheDom
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102028100357421

======
osconfused
Why not on reddit?

~~~
kelukelugames
The facebook comments ui is not easy for the reader. wish zack went to reddit
too.

